# Thai Aviation Regulations



## Jamescooper11 (Jun 25, 2016)

I am currently a LAME working in Australia and just wondering if anyone knows how the Thai system works and if an Australian CASA Cert 4/B licence can be transferred to their regulatory system and what steps need to be taken to do so?


----------

